# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Alternatives to SECO before March 31st for GA LDO in class CE's?????

## crazyak2003

Trying to help out a friend who failed to request off for SECO. Need some help finding in-class hours for him. 

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

----------


## Diane

Your friend may have a problem...

TDOA in Memphis, Tennessee on March 17th is all that I know of.  State and National "recognized" Opticians associations are approved...they must be formal Optician Societies.  OAA, NAO, CLSA events are accepted.  He can only get 5 online courses, and they must be from accepted sources...OAA, NAO, CLSA, Quantum Optical and Optical Training Institute.  NO magazine articles and no home study courses.  I don't see any states before March 31st having an educational meeting.  You may check and ask again if they are approved.  As the chair of the GSBDO, I probably should know.

Diane

----------

